

LaunchValue - my simple signup page app - nistha0202

Dear Hackers,
I have been a silent reader here for a long time. But finally had something to share, so keeping my fingers crossed!
I ended up writing a simple app to create landing/signup page for one of my startup ideas. I thought there is an audience who might be interested in simple, quick and cheaper launch page app itself. So, I thought I will turn this app into a product/service and see if people really want it.
I am making it live for signups today and would love to have your feedback on it- http://www.launchvalue.com/<p>Thanks
======
Donito
I think your demo should be more than an example of signup page. Quite
frankly, most signup pages look the same (e.g. resizable background image,
centered box with text and maybe a logo, and a call to action). Where you
could really differentiate yourself (over existing similar services) is better
analytics that you get from your service, and a demo of the admin panel could
convey that.

So for example, show that for every signup you know: 1\. Where your users come
from (e.g. referer) 2\. Where your users are from (e.g. geo location based on
ip) 3\. User Agent, Browser, Mobile vs. Desktop etc...

This information is not only "cool to know" but also useful to understand who
your potential customers are.

A few more things. In your "sales pitch", you mention your competitors (e.g.
LaunchRock/Unbounce). I wouldn't suggest advertising for your competitor, and
loosing potential customers to them, especially if you're value proposition is
weak.

Finally, I wouldn't suggest your "call to action" to be to see pricing, that's
also a turnoff. Instead, maybe you ask for emails for people interesting who
want to use the beta when it's ready :P

~~~
nistha0202
If you click on the price plans, it takes you to the email signup form. I am
recording who signed up by clicking on free or who by paid. Perhaps the call
to action is not very clear on the price page. Thanks for bringing that up.

Mentioning competitors in pitch was tricky - I did it because the obvious
questions are what is different from those.

I definitely have long way to go with this, so thanks for all your points.

------
gregorym
What is the difference with <http://launchrock.com> ?

~~~
nistha0202
There will be no "powered by lauchvalue" ad in there. Plus, I tried launch
rock myself first and did not have a good overall experience, there were too
many settings and domain redirection turned out unnecessarily complicated. It
could be just me but I think there's a need for quick and simple app that does
not overcomplicate things, just gets the work done. Plus, I have few other
ideas to differentiate it.

------
jridgway
Looks like a cool idea! I just might have to use this when my product comes
out of beta.

~~~
nistha0202
thank you :)

------
rabidonrails
Curious to know why you decided on a free plan and a $45 plan?

~~~
nistha0202
Thanks for your interest. \- Free account is for anyone who wants a simple but
quick validation. With no ads, it still works better than Launchrock. With a
time limit, I hope people will start paying once they see the value of the
product. \- Paid account is for people who want a more customized look and are
little more serious about their ideas. It is still 5-6 times cheaper than
Unbounce. \- When I feel it makes sense, I will have premium accounts for
people who just want to get the complete setup done for them (sort of
consulting service element to it)

Do you have any feedback on the price points?

~~~
Donito
3 month free with the only upgrade being 45$/6 month is a total turn-off for
me. To me, it seems there really is only one plan called "45$/6month, get 3
months free when you signup".

------
molinojopiento
I think, very clean and somewhat feminine, but very beautiful.

------
suneel0101
This is awesome and beautiful!

~~~
nistha0202
hullo there! thank you

